# Booting with FreeBSD 9



## punt (Oct 31, 2012)

I am new to  FreeBSD and am trying to setup my system how I want.  I want to have two versions of FreeBSD installed (one is my rescue system).  I want the boot loader to give me an option to select the other FreeBSD system on my hard drive.  I have read the handbook, but that appears to be talking about bootconfig when you have a MBR partition scheme.  I am using a GPT partition (with a boot partition).  Is there some documentation that describes how to setup that to select which index one wants to boot on startup (with a default)?  Or is the Boot loader section in the Handbook correct for a GPT partition (it only seems to refer to the standard 4 primary partitions).


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2012)

The multi-boot loader only works on MBR partition schemes.  If you want GPT multiboot, use Grub.

There are CD and USB bootable systems that can be used for rescue situations.  mfsBSD is particularly nice.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2012)

You might want to switch to ZFS, sysutils/beadm can do what you want (and more!).


----------

